# How old is TOO old to ToT?



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

~Hallow there, grave diggers!~
Yes, that question we have always heard somewhere, someplace:
_''Aren't you a little OLD to be Trick-Or-Treating?''_
So I've been wondering and wanted to ask all of you:



*[*]In you're personal opinion, how old is too old for someone to be trick or treating?
[*]Is there an age limit?
[*]Or do you just appreciate all those who wish to celebrate-no matter what age?

[*]At what age did you stop Trick-Or-Treating?

*


My feelings: 
- Every other Hallows Eve's I trick or treat along with a younger family member - dressed to kill. Too shy to try ToT'ing alone @ this age lol. (I'm almost 23) But I LOVE halloween so much that I don't want to forget what it feels like to be a kid knocking on door to door. I was a tad embarrassed, yes. But the people we visited literally offered me candy or told me to step right up and get some ... even if I said 'No thanks I'm too old'. They enjoyed it! Almost every house actually liked the fact that I was TOT'ing as well. I really have a blast. Also, it's the best way to 'absorb the essence' if you will, of the decorated houses.

I've had adults come TOT @ my house on occasion, I ADORE it! I just see it as someone who most likely loves this holiday as much as I do & wants to replenish some old memories. Most likely, if the adults who TOT really just want some candy, instead of buying the costume, they could've went to the store and got a crap-load! Right?
I MYSELF feel no age limit for TOT'ing is necessary. If you're 94 and in a wheelchair, I will gladly bring the candy TO you! 

*What Are Your Beliefs/Feelings?*


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

76

I totally cut it off there. 77 and above is screwed at my house. Gotta stop some time.


----------



## The Wretched Spawn (Sep 3, 2010)

I TOTed until I was 24!! And I would have kept going but my haunt kinda took over. I miss it so much! Its so hard not to just abandoned my haunt and run from house to house for even just 20 mins!
Anywho I was never denied candy or even questioned about my age. Same with anyone who was with me. But we always dressed up in wicked costumes so I think people appreciated that we at least put effort into it!
I believe in no age limit I will gladly give anyone who stops by candy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Agreed! Any TOTer gets candy. And don't get me started on the no costume thing. Yeah it sucks, but some stingy parents will NOT buy their older child a costume or mask! I know this because I thought some of my son's friends were not dressing up b/c they were not in the spirit, but when I offered them a costume and mask, they jumped on the chance to dress up and enjoyed Halloween in costume. They thanked me afterward, and told me their parents thought they were too "old" to have a costume.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

@spawn, I totally agree. It's the spirit of the holiday to dress up and just go out-of-the-norm. I get the urge every hallows eve. Lately I've refrained. But as far as going by myself, I haven't had the nerve lol. I'm glad to hear from another 20-something ToT'er!

@ghost town, Lol!Health risk perhaps? Fog machines and oxygen tanks might not mix. What age did u stop ToT'ing?

@hollow, Wow, I never thought of that! That to me is such a shame. If your teen wants to ToT, what's the harm? It's not as if they're being immature, it's 1 night! An excuse for them to be creative and wild (within reason). If I had a teen, I'd never deny them a costume, life's too short! Let kids be kids alike! I'm happy to hear you helped them out. You're awesome /high5!/


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I stopped at around 15.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably around 90. At that point the sugar might just kill you.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

If 70-90 year olds did ToT,
I'b be sure to have adult diaper coupons, prunes, animal crackers & vicks handy. Just saying.


----------



## grimoutlook (Sep 5, 2011)

**

I'm 25 now and I did not go last year but I did the year before. So 23 is the last time I went. I did not when I was 22 but that because I was at knot's scary farm. I can't this year but I will next for sure. I don't see me stopping any time soon.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

As far as TOTing, I see older ppl each year. A History Channel documentary said it best about adults and Halloween. 1. Adults have that sense of nostalga. 2. They make novelty candy for adult TOTers. IfI they can't get a costume, just get some clothes together and make one. Black pants, rock band shirt, leather jacket, gloves, shades, and red bandana equals biker.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

No age cutoff and don't care about costumes.. I don't care what they look like as long as they tell me how cool my props are 

and if it costs me a full size snickers bar to get my ego stroked, then so be it


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

No problem here with ToT's being too old, we've given candy to many adults. We also get alot of older teens and offer them candy too whether they are in costume or not.

Perhapes this is why the kids have been good to us and our yard decor over the years (fingers crossed)

We hand out the full sized bars too but it really doesnt cost as much as it sounds because I buy the 30 packs at BJ's Wholesale Club when they offer coupons.


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

You can ToT at my house at any age! 

I ToT'd until I turned 16.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

All trick or treaters are welcome at my house and all receive the same treat!
I think my last year to trick or treat was maybe 11?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I last went ToT when I was in my 30's....

Hey I'm short, with a mask I fit right in


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I think you are to old to TOT when you can't pick up the candy from the floor anymore that you just dropped! 

I myself don't mind as long as they have a costume or have a infant/toddler with them. The more Halloween spirit the merrier(I means Scarier) to me!  *


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

When you go trick or treating, and this totally cute guy (or girl) answers the door, and you want to melt into the ground because you're so embarrassed. That was the cutoff age for me, and it seemed to be the cutoff age for my teenage daughters too


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I have no problem with kids of any age, as long as they are polite. Added bonus if they have made some attempt at a costume. The 17 year old boys in ski masks late at night do scare me a little, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

@grimoutlook, That is spooktacular. Now I don't feel so weird. 

@darnmandustin, Oh totally nostalgic! Wish I'd seen that documentary. I agree that if you are an older TOT'er, to at least put a little effort in a costume, if not, I won't discriminate.



> I think you are to old to TOT when you can't pick up the candy from the floor anymore that you just dropped!
> 
> I myself don't mind as long as they have a costume or have a infant/toddler with them. The more Halloween spirit the merrier(I means Scarier) to me!


^Couldn't agree with you more!

@Primrose, Oh jeez, yea I think that would throw me off completely. Or even when a little kid is handing out the treats, and they look at you like ''Uhhh??'' Cringe-worthy 

@ironmaiden, YAY! That is awesome IMO!

I'm glad to see that most of you so far really don't seem agree with a TOT age limit. & Yes, agreed-it does help if they're dressed up & polite. 

Do you think people unlike us (Halloween fanatics) would be more likely to turn away adult TOT's or be more likely to make snide comments?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My eldest is 15 and he's doing his last trick or treating this year. for the past 3 years him and his brothers haven't been trick or treating as they've been busy scaring kids at our house. I decided it's their turn to get treats this year and I'm forcing them out of the house on Halloween night to join the rest of the kids.

I might sound mean but I think 16 is the age you should stop trick or treating. Dress up by all means but adults shouldn't be expecting to be given free sweets. They should be handing them out to the kids instead.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We get a nice mix of ages at our home on Halloween night and to me this makes it really enjoyable. It's particularly fun to see a group of older teens or young adults go through the haunt, hanging on to each other, getting scared together, laughing together and then walking down the sidewalk saying how cool that was. Some of our best scares come from groups of teens and adults, maybe because they think they can't be scared and are taken off guard by the things we do. My only "requirement" is that they are respectful. Loud/mouthy/obnoxious folks are simply told to leave, and of course we reserve the right to refuse anyone who acts inappropriately. I think in all the years we've had our walk through haunt, we have had one person (older guy who was drunk) told to leave. He was kind of staggering and using some off color language, kind of being a nuisance. He took off with no problems. Ther is no age limit to celebrate any othr holiday. Why should Halloween be any different!


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> There is no age limit to celebrate any other holiday. Why should Halloween be any different!


 AMEN!!!! That's how I feel as well.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I myself stopped at 14. I got told off by a lot of people that I was too old at that point, anyway.

Maybe it's just because of where I live, but I personally feel that Trick-or-Treating is for little ones. My cut-off for ToTers (if I got any, which I don't) tends to be high school age. Maybe I sound like a prude by saying that, but there are a few reasons.

Again, probably because of where I live. When I was still living with my parents and would help hand out candy with my dad, it always seemed to me that the older ToTers (again, high school age or older) were pretty nasty. They were rude to the people handing out the candy AND the little ones out ToTing. That's a no-no in my book. I seldom saw any of the older ones (those who weren't taking younger siblings around, anyway) who were courteous toward others.

And while I also believe that there is no age limit to celebrate a holiday, I do believe that there is an age limit to certain activities. There are plenty of adult/big kid activities to participate in for Halloween. I don't see why we need to horn in on the little ones' fun. Besides, most of the older kids I ever saw ToTing were not only rude or mean to others, but they didn't even bother with a costume. They simply showed up at the door (usually pushing the little ones away to get there first) and demanded candy.

I'm sorry, but to my mind, that is NOT "celebrating" Halloween. That's abusing it. To be honest, I think that's one of the biggest reasons why less people in my community participate in ToTing anymore.

However, I will say that I never had a problem giving candy to an older sibling or relative who was chaperoning the little ones, costume or no costume. Usually they never even asked for it. I just gave it to them.

Personally, I just think it boils down to the attitude of the kids out ToTing. Maybe my town in particular has some nasty little teenage snots. *shrug*


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> I'm sorry, but to my mind, that is NOT "celebrating" Halloween. That's abusing it. To be honest, I think that's one of the biggest reasons why less people in my community participate in ToTing anymore.
> Personally, I just think it boils down to the attitude of the kids out ToTing. Maybe my town in particular has some nasty little teenage snots. *shrug*


I also agree with most of your points. There is a line between celebrating H-Day and abusing it. I've experienced the same thing with high-school aged ToT'ers. That does ruin the point and spirit of the night. I don't endorse that.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

I give candy to anyone with a costume... Last Year I got a couple of 15-16 yr olds and i gave them candy just because they had costumes. they also complimented me on my haunt.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I don’t like to think there should be an age limit.

Many moons ago I guest I was about 14 or 15 and my peers believed ToT was for kids and we were to old, so I stopped ToT. So I handed out candy with my mom but I enjoyed seeing the kids in their costumes and some time their parents would dress up too. Sometime you would have someone who was an older teen that worked hard on his or her costume and then there were some older teenagers who would dress up as bums with pillowcases which most would hardly put any effort into it which I felt like I didn’t want to give them any candy but I did anyway. 

But since my 15yr old friends and peers felt ToT was childish I found two mid 20yr olds guys who shared rent on a townhouse and like to turn there home into a haunt and they allowed me to participate and I would do my own make up and help them set up their home. But by the time I was 18 those older guys went their own ways so on ToT nights I pretty much just handed out candy at home sometime I get dressed up with make-up or mask.

When I was around 22 or 23 sometime in the late 80s at my apartment I would handout candy to who ever came to the door and one year I handed candy to kids and beer to the parents if they wanted it. Just to be clear I didn’t give any kid beer I just gave it out to the parents. That was a fun ToT night, not because of the beer but because I think I let the adults be little bit apart of the ToT experience even though they weren’t dressed up they still got a treat. But I haven’t done it since. 

I did know one 75+/-yr old man who dressed up with a mask and walked the neighborhood on ToT night a few years ago. This was a really good man who was a father and a grandfather and great-grandfather totally harmless and some young parent called the police and the police stopped the man and asked if he did think he was to old to be trick or treating and he said that he didn’t think there was an age limit. The police let him go but the old guy felt pretty rejected and just went back home never left the house on Halloween again and eventually passed away. Sad.

So no I don’t think there should be and age limit. Even though I don’t go ToT I still like to know I could if I wanted.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the dead said:


> I did know one 75+/-yr old man who dressed up with a mask and walked the neighborhood on ToT night a few years ago. This was a really good man who was a father and a grandfather and great-grandfather totally harmless and some young parent called the police and the police stopped the man and asked if he did think he was to old to be trick or treating and he said that he didn’t think there was an age limit. The police let him go but the old guy felt pretty rejected and just went back home never left the house on Halloween again and eventually passed away. Sad.
> 
> So no I don’t think there should be and age limit. Even though I don’t go ToT I still like to know I could if I wanted.


 Aw my gosh, that is soo sad!! Breaks my heart.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

NEVERMIND... DIDN'T READ THE WHOLE STORY!


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Age is not a factor as much as not dressing up. I'd rather give candy to a 75 year old in a cool costume than some 13 year old brat who makes no attempt to dress up and just wants candy. That said, I give candy to whoever comes out. At least they are out.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Hooray for the 75 year old ToT*

 I want to add that the reason I went ToT in my 30's was because I was fulfilling a dream.

Please allow me to explain....

I'm a native Californian, we always went out at night, soon as it was dark and only quit knocking on doors when people started turning out the lights.
But that was not the Halloween setting of my dreams. I always imagined going out on a dark, spooky night with crisp autumn air, sinister breeze blowing through my cape as I kicked the fallen leaves from my path.
I imagined creepy, darkened streets, old cemeteries with stone walls and jack o lanterns everywhere.

OK, maybe it's cos I watched Charlie Brown Halloween each year (and kids, in them days you only had ONE chance to catch your favorite holiday shows-no VCR's or DVD's etc)

And I think most anyone who has ever lived in or visited New England (I would also add upstate NY) would say Halloween IS in the blood here, particularly in the autumn.
So when my family decided to move to New Hampshire 25 years ago I was ecstatic, this would finally be the Halloween I dreamed of.

Imagine the absolute shock of discovering that each town set the hours and the day that kids could ToT !!!!!!!
And the town we had moved to said that you could only go on the last Sunday of Oct, WHATEVER date that may be AND between the hours of 1pm - 4pm!!!!!!! 

Good god, that's broad daylight people, daylight!!! The sun it was a shining bright. There is NOTHIN spooky about that.

Yeah kinda screws up the whole Halloween atmosphere.

Apparently this nonsense began sometime in the 70's when some state bureaucrats deemed it to dangerous for kids to be out after dark (isn't that what parents are for eh?)

I was especially disappointed as this state prides itself on Libertarian ideas (state motto "Live Free or Die") yet folks were letting politicians dictate the time and day to celebrate a holiday.

To this day there are adults who never experienced the joy of going out at night.

OK, so those first 15 years or so stunk, then our town decided to try an "experiment". They would let the kids ToT in the dark and on Halloween itself. They still set the hours (5pm - 8pm) but at least it wasnt bright sunlight.

I grabbed a mask, my old cape and hit the streets, it was fantastic. The moon was sinister, the air crisp and smelled of smokey woodstoves. The stiff breeze blew back my cape and danced the fallen leaves all about my feet. I raced from house to house as though I were still 10 years old.

It wasnt about the candy, it was the Halloween I had imagined as a child and it was all I had hoped for. Behind that mask no one ever knew who I was, it was total anonymity. My own neighbors never knew it was me. Like I said I'm short but I still had a few "Arent you too old?" remarks.
Ironically it was from those handing out the cheapest,crappiest candy. 

I continued to go out each Halloween for awhile. 

Over the next few years almost all of the towns here changed their hours and day to reflect the true spirit of the holiday. The city of Manchester was a hold out only until last year when Halloween fell on Sunday and they decided to let the kids go out on the actual day between 4pm - 7pm, as an experiment mind you. Guess we will have to see what happens this year.
There are still some towns near the seacoast that have ToT on the 30th, I dont know why but they do. At least it's after dark. 

However for the most part things have finally changed. And that change only happened because parents who remembered a time when Halloween was fun decided to speak up and call their town councils and selectmen and complain.
It worked.

Hubby and I have lived in our home for 20 years and now that my favorite holiday is back at it's proper day and time we have been going all out with the decor and costumes adding something a bit different each year (cluttering up the basement and both sheds in the process). Of course it's been years since I went ToT but I still smile when I remember those memories made. 

But I love it, this is what I always wanted and even though I am not going door-to-door with the others, I'm certainly with them in spirit. This is why I begrudge no one if they wish to don a mask and hit the streets no matter what age they are. In fact,in the past few years I see most of the parents who are taking their kids out are now wearing costumes themselves. 

Thank you for allowing me to indulge with my soapbox moment. This is important to me, I hope you now understand why.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Fun story!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I stopped at 23. Not by choice but tons of parties kicked in, and now I go with my little girl and we split the goods.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the dead said:


> I did know one 75+/-yr old man who dressed up with a mask and walked the neighborhood on ToT night a few years ago. This was a really good man who was a father and a grandfather and great-grandfather totally harmless and some young parent called the police and the police stopped the man and asked if he did think he was to old to be trick or treating and he said that he didn’t think there was an age limit. The police let him go but the old guy felt pretty rejected and just went back home never left the house on Halloween again and eventually passed away. Sad.
> 
> So no I don’t think there should be an age limit. Even though I don’t go ToT I still like to know I could if I wanted.


What is it with people? Poor old man, just out having harmless fun, only to have _that_ happen 

I also think that imposing an age limitation is far from the way to go. It's like that old ToysRUs commercial, "I don't ever want to grow up..."


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Spooky-Licious said:


> *[*]In you're personal opinion, how old is too old for someone to be trick or treating?
> [*]Is there an age limit?
> [*]Or do you just appreciate all those who wish to celebrate-no matter what age?
> 
> [*]At what age did you stop Trick-Or-Treating?*



*

*

1 year after death. Ya know, I think it's time to stop at that point. 

As for me...the last year I went trick or treat was 7. At 8, I sat sulking on the porch because I couldn't go. Dad gone, brother sick, mom aint about to let me out ALONE. I began haunting instead at that point. 

Now then.

I do believe in giving a treat to anyone. Costume, not, age don't matter. 

HOWEVER, as we've grown to over 500 each year, which is a very steady flow, I DO have a few issues:

1: NO DOGS. 
We do a walkthrough designed to intimidate younger children and be 'cool' to the older kids/adults. I love dogs. However, there is just no telling how a dog is going to react if the one holding it's leash gets scared. 

3 BIG dogs came last year. A first for me. After the second one I was thinking I should get some doggie treats. The third one, little girl dropped the leash and ran...this was just a plain bad situation, fortunately the dog sat down and stared at her like she was an idiot. 

2: If you're DRIVING your kids, DON'T be asking me for a beer. (trick or beer is a growing tendency in my local neighborhood)

We had a kid hit at a nearby house. Fortunately slow enough not to cause any harm, but either walk em, or wait till you get home.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> 1 year after death. Ya know, I think it's time to stop at that point.
> 
> If you're DRIVING your kids, DON'T be asking me for a beer. (trick or beer is a growing tendency in my local neighborhood)
> 
> We had a kid hit at a nearby house. Fortunately slow enough not to cause any harm, but either walk em, or wait till you get home.


Even then, I say not

I agree with you. Many are sooo freakin' incompetent Glad that the kid was alright, but there is no reason it should have happened in the first place.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think there is an age, I give candy out to everyone (unless they are the "repeaters" just coming for more). I honestly can't remember when I stopped, I think I was grade eight or nine? so that's what? about fourteen/fifteen? 

i think it's heartbreaking about the old man, ALTHOUGH if any older person was dressed up and acting SUSPICIOUSLY (that does NOT include trick or treating) I think I may have to do something then. You never know what kind of perverts are out there  But nothing wrong with an old chap enjoying some nostalgic fun! 

I do have a secret though...I have a friend that comes, and I make special baggies for her kids. Stuff that isn't the "good" stuff...She has a family of five (plus one exchange student), both parents go out trick or treating, until their kids have a LOADED pillowcase each. (that's six kids remember!) when she gets home, she takes whatever they don't want to hand out to kids that then come to her door...and as someone who goes ALL OUT...it drives me insane that she does that. It's not for lack of income, it's just pure greediness on her part. She wants her kids to partake in the celebration, but doesn't want to have to do it herself. (laziness) so I buy stuff I know her kids don't like, but is still good  that way, the kids coming to her door will at least get something decent, even if it comes in a small portion from my house


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Hey, the ole' sheet-with-eye-holes ghost is cheap, and never goes out of style!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

If you're in costume at my house, you're offered candy. If you have a fabulous costume and are older than the typical trick or treater, I will stop you to talk about your costume if you'll let me. My parents refuse candy to anyone out of high school which makes me sad. I understand refusing the parents who are rude, yell at their kids, aren't wearing costumes, and demand candy, but not kids from the local college stopping by because they heard about the haunt. That's just cruel.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

@ Ironmaiden, that was an actually beautiful and enthralling story about the fun & spirit & nostalgia of halloween. I get the same rush running through my veins when I smell the wood-burning stoves and hear the leaves crunch beneath my feet! <3 It's like poetry for my senses!



Lambdadelta said:


> At the very least, I want a decent costume so I can actually be apart of the festivities, rather than some noob teenager walking around asking for candy. The reason I'm saying all this is because as I was reading through this thread, I saw a few of you mention how people should at least be dressed in a costume, so they're actually celebrating Halloween, not abusing it as some of you have said. I WANT to have an awesome costume and decorations, but I simply can't, unless I can find some really cheap ways to get something good.


@Lambdadelta, Thanks for sharing! And I completely understand where you're coming from. I don't think these folks meant their statements in a rude way and I hope you take no offense to peoples opinions. Someone had earlier mentioned that she thought her sons friends were just being lazy looters trying to TOT without a costume...but truth was, _their parents simply wouldn't ALLOW them costumes_ - cause ''they were too old for halloween''. So she was kind enough to spoil them with costumes and they were thrilled. 

On a personal note, don't feel bad! I'm no rich fancy pants princess. I have a job now but didn't for quite a while. And my mother couldn't indulge me in costumes for a few halloweens due to income issues. There's tons of awesome costumes ( I think the most creative) that can come right out of your closet, or the 2nd Hand Shops. Then just watch some youtube makeup tutorials and stop by dollar store for makeup! Heck, one time I put flour all over my face. 

Back to the point. I assume these folks mean that they don't enjoy the loud, obnoxious, and rude teens / college kids who show up with no costume *( NOR MADE ANY EFFORT AT TRYING TO MAKE ONE)* demanding candy. It's not the spirit of the holiday to ''mooch'' off someones haunted house or 'gorge' themselves on the treats these people paid for. But not being able to purchase a costume & being a teen is a totally diff story. No excuse for no costume in my book, wear a garbage bag, throw a belt on, and go as Lady GaGa! Show us that your at least in the spirit like we are, I think is what they meant. Hope I helped out some. If you ever want homemade makeup tips just PM me! I use tons of cheap stuff lol! Ima budget queen!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Mom has always had a problem with older kids TOTing. She won't answer the door if they look like they're in highschool or older. It doesn't really bother me...as long as they don't act like a bunch of jerks. The older kids that we get in our neighborhood are very respectful and really seem to enjoy what we do to the yard. But...I have had run ins with older teens that try to act super cool.....and in those cases....I'd love to shove the candy where the sun don't shine


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd say if you want to go, go! Age shouldn't matter. I give out candy to anyone that says trick or treat, simple as that. I've had teenagers come to the door and had no problem with it. They were having fun and at least they weren't out getting into trouble or robbing haunts. LOL
When I was 12 I was home alone and bored to death. Had my Michael Myers mask and decided to go get some candy. I had barely started and the lady at the 4th house said "Um, how old are you?" The way she said it was just so rude and belittling. Ugh! I never went again. lol She made me feel like a loser or something. Freaking witch. I should have egged her house. LOL


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I kind of gauge the older kids by behavior, if they don't respond to me and are giggling to themselve while trying to get candy they usually get the treats from the "second bowl" which is usually the not so good candy , LOL.
But if they are digging the yardhaunt and are into the TOT , hey get some of the good candy.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm. How old is too old?

I think UnOrthoDox is onto something. Dead. Yes, dead is too old.

Hmm. That's going to cut off all of the zombies and vampires...might be problematic.

OK, so dead isn't too old, but you have to still be animate and corporeal.

Hmm. That's going to exclude the ghosts...that's not good.

Hmm.

This is going to take some more thought.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Hmm. How old is too old?
> 
> I think UnOrthoDox is onto something. Dead. Yes, dead is too old.
> 
> ...


You would even entertain the idea of robbing the undead of the fun of TOTing? Shame on you...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> You would even entertain the idea of robbing the undead of the fun of TOTing? Shame on you...


I am ashamed.  I shall now go into the corner, and read Jack Chick comics as penance.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Here in Virginia I think we have an age limit (Under 13) but I've never actually seen any proof of that.


----------



## Mrgulch (Sep 8, 2011)

My companion is 55 y/o and has never been Trick or treating, 3 years ago he carved his first pumpkin and it looked like any childs first pumpkin.
I'm going to try to throw a sheet over his head and take him house to house this year.
NEVER too old!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WeirdRob said:


> Here in Virginia I think we have an age limit (Under 13) but I've never actually seen any proof of that.


Some cities do, but not the Commonwealth as a whole (near as I can tell). "Rarely enforced."


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

> My companion is 55 y/o and has never been Trick or treating, 3 years ago he carved his first pumpkin and it looked like any childs first pumpkin.
> I'm going to try to throw a sheet over his head and take him house to house this year.
> NEVER too old!


@Mrgulch, Aww. HOORAY! I love happy endings! Be sure you please do drag him out and both of ya have a darn blast!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Trick or Treating was originally implemented as a means of detering kids from getting into mischief and vandalism on Halloween night so I'm thinking it was most likely designed with older kids in mind. I mean, the six year olds weren't out setting fires and tipping wagons!
I love having teens come to my house having fun collecting candy because I know what they could be out doing instead. And I've honestly never experienced the obnoxious teen trick or treaters that are so often mentioned. Those that come to my house are usually just giggling and acting sillier than the eight year olds and having a good time. And that's what it's all about anyway!


----------



## Trigger Treat (Sep 22, 2009)

The last time I went trick-or-treating was when I was 11 years old. I had gotten too tired of all the "aren't you a little too old....?" comments from the old ladies. I received such comments even in previous years, and by the time I was 12 I had become too discouraged and decided not to trick-or-treat again. I was just an average height kid... Maybe my neighborhoods just weren't very good for Halloween.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I think I stopped TOT'g in junior high, mostly because it was more fun to 'haunt' our front door & hand out treats (to me anyway.)

Usually don't turn anyone away from getting a treat; even give the kids a treat for their parent if that parent is walking them around the neighborhood.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The Auditor said:


> Hmm. How old is too old?
> 
> I think UnOrthoDox is onto something. Dead. Yes, dead is too old.
> 
> Hmm. That's going to cut off all of the zombies and vampires...might be problematic.


You have any idea how expensive brains and blood are? They can get job and buy their own just like everyone else.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

unorthodox said:


> you have any idea how expensive brains and blood are? They can get job and buy their own just like everyone else.


lol!!!!!


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> And I've honestly never experienced the obnoxious teen trick or treaters that are so often mentioned. Those that come to my house are usually just giggling and acting sillier than the eight year olds and having a good time.


Eh, you're a lucky one. One of the groups of friends I went around with last Halloween was full of the obnoxious ones. Some would smash pumpkins, take extra candy, make fun of the people that answered the doors, and even destroyed some of the smaller decorations that were 'in the way', and only one of them actually wore a costume, and she was the only one not doing that kind of stuff. So, I've witnessed those kinds of teenagers firsthand. 

On the flipside, the second group I went off with that year was just the opposite. Same age, but they actually had costumes and didn't do anything obnoxious.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I think around 12 or 13 for TOT, then it should be more about making sure the younger kids have a great Halloween by taking them TOTing, or helping with a haunt. Around here the older kids don't even dress up. They just knock on the door in their regular clothes and lazily mumble trick or treat (if your lucky) and hold out a big pillowcase full of candy. Been tempted a couple of times to yell TRICK!, grab their sack of candy and slam the door. lol. I love the little kids struggling to carry a plastic pumpkin full of candy, keep their mask from falling off, and get up the steps at the same time. That's the age when it's still magical.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Nightfisher said:


> Around here the older kids don't even dress up. They just knock on the door in their regular clothes and lazily mumble trick or treat (if your lucky) and hold out a big pillowcase full of candy. Been tempted a couple of times to yell TRICK!, grab their sack of candy and slam the door. lol. I love the little kids struggling to carry a plastic pumpkin full of candy, keep their mask from falling off, and get up the steps at the same time. That's the age when it's still magical.


Hahaha! I mentioned in another post that I WILL NOT give candy UNTIL you say ''Trick-Or-Treat''. So I make evvvverryyone say it. No excuse lol. I'm not a bad person, i just appreciate tradition. I think I had a total of about 8 kids last year who said 'TOT' on their own.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I went trick or treating last year at age 20. I have gone trick or treating every year since I was 7 months old (obviously my mom was carrying me, I was dressed as an angel). So 21 years in a row. I don't see anything wrong with trick or treating at any age. I always dress up (usually extensively) and say trick or treat, thank you, and complement people who have nice decorations. I do get a few aren't you too old's every year (starting when I was around 16) but I've never not been offered candy (unless they just didn't come to the door). I don't get any trick or treater's at my house and no one I know gets any either (out in the outskirts of town) so I don't feel like there is much else to do on Halloween (we have our party the Saturday before). I was thinking of not going this year, but it's so much fun and I don't really want to break my streak.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> Eh, you're a lucky one. One of the groups of friends I went around with last Halloween was full of the obnoxious ones. Some would smash pumpkins, take extra candy, make fun of the people that answered the doors, and even destroyed some of the smaller decorations that were 'in the way', and only one of them actually wore a costume, and she was the only one not doing that kind of stuff. So, I've witnessed those kinds of teenagers firsthand.


Why didn't you tell them to stop? personally, if you are with them, and not doing anything to stop it, you are guilty by association. sorry! If you do nothing to stop what your friends are doing, you are just as guilty for letting it continue. It is disrespectful, and outright stupid. Next time, speak up.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

deadhouseplant said:


> I went trick or treating last year at age 20. I have gone trick or treating every year since I was 7 months old (obviously my mom was carrying me, I was dressed as an angel). So 21 years in a row. I don't see anything wrong with trick or treating at any age. I always dress up (usually extensively) and say trick or treat, thank you, and complement people who have nice decorations. I do get a few aren't you too old's every year (starting when I was around 16) but I've never not been offered candy (unless they just didn't come to the door). I don't get any trick or treater's at my house and no one I know gets any either (out in the outskirts of town) so I don't feel like there is much else to do on Halloween (we have our party the Saturday before). I was thinking of not going this year, but it's so much fun and I don't really want to break my streak.


^ ok that whole post is just full of awesome. ^


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> Why didn't you tell them to stop? personally, if you are with them, and not doing anything to stop it, you are guilty by association. sorry! If you do nothing to stop what your friends are doing, you are just as guilty for letting it continue. It is disrespectful, and outright stupid. Next time, speak up.


Oh trust me, I did. The kids I was with, in the first group, were those that I already didn't like much, so I was quick to tell them off (though, that does nothing), and that's when I left to find the second group.

I did speak up, but they just laughed it off and kept going. Since I'm not considered one of the 'cool' kids, what I say doesn't matter to them. But, I am guilty by association, I should've told someone else, or something, I know.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, I'm gonna be the poo-head in the thread and say - "If no one ever stops TOTing, who's gonna be home to give out the candy?"

I stopped when I was around 12. I don't really have a huge problem with older people trick-or-treating. But I think by the time your 16, you oughta be giving something back. Doesn't matter if it's showing up at the door with a great costume, or a great routine, or a great story...or maybe your taking the little brother around TOTing, or staying home and handing out candy, it's all good. If you stop at our house to check out our yard and say nice things, we WILL force candy into your hands. 

But if you are 20 years old and your only concern is just getting as much candy as you can - and you don't bother with costumes or comments or Thankyous or any of the spirit of the season - I'm not going to be really happy to see you.

My mom used to be pretty hard on older kids who went Trick or Treating - she'd give them a bit of a dirty look and the whole "aren't you a little bit old" routine. But one year she had a couple 18 year olds show up at the door, in suits. They identified themselves as the President and his security guard and they had a whole little routine down. The "guard" rang the doorbell to "secure the area for the commander-in-chief, ma'am" and then allowed the President to proceed with his TOTing, etc. My mom talked about that for weeks and they definitely got some extra candy. 

Awesome thread, Spooky! Some really great comments and stories.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Ok, I'm gonna be the poo-head in the thread and say - "If no one ever stops TOTing, who's gonna be home to give out the candy?"


Not a 'poo-headed' statement at all. That's a really good point. I do prefer now-a-days to stay home and hop off my porch to scare the youngins and and hand out the yummies. It's just as great of a feeling in my book. But don't get me wrong...every hallows eve I get the 'SHOULD I? COULD I TOT?'' urge. Just for old times sake yanno?



> My mom used to be pretty hard on older kids who went Trick or Treating - she'd give them a bit of a dirty look and the whole "aren't you a little bit old" routine. But one year she had a couple 18 year olds show up at the door, in suits. They identified themselves as the President and his security guard and they had a whole little routine down. The "guard" rang the doorbell to "secure the area for the commander-in-chief, ma'am" and then allowed the President to proceed with his TOTing, etc. My mom talked about that for weeks and they definitely got some extra candy.


HAHA that is brilliant! If 2 guys showed up at my door like that I think I'd pee myself!

& Thanks so much for the compliment Gobby. I've always wondered about this! I'm so happy people are responding. Too each their own and I appreciate the full spectrum of all the diff responses.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

honestly, no age thats my opinion. If someone 50 came to my door dressed up for halloween and enjoyed halloween as much as me, trick or treating I would think thats pretty awsome and give them candy for sure


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone who comes to the door in a costume is given candy regardless of age. I can't remember when I quit trick or treating and started passing... maybe 14-15??


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree 110 % anyone who comes ((dressed up)), then they deserve candy no age limit


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a witty (but not mean/rude) come back to the "aren't you a little old" question? I usually just shrug it off but I wish I had something better to say.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

deadhouseplant said:


> Does anyone have a witty (but not mean/rude) come back to the "aren't you a little old" question? I usually just shrug it off but I wish I had something better to say.


LOL that is a splendid post. Can't we throw in a few rude remarks? Not as though we're going to say them in real life, but just for forum giggles sake?

I would probably say something ( in my head) like:
''Aren't you a Lil Old for that fiance'?''
''Are you IRS? No? Ok then zip it'' 
''Aren't you a little wide for that costume?''

*JK!*
I WOULD NEVER SAY THESE THINGS! But ... I can think them, can't I?

As for your question, I would probably say the following comment in real life:
''Depends what kinda candy you've got there...''


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> Oh trust me, I did. The kids I was with, in the first group, were those that I already didn't like much, so I was quick to tell them off (though, that does nothing), and that's when I left to find the second group..


Sorry, guess my post sounded a little snappier than I had wanted, I guess me growing up (and to this day) I always spoke up if something irked me. Like the other day at the park, I saw these two kids (ok, probably more like fifteen) throwing Rocks and slurpies at the park equipment. I told them to grow up and show some respect, or I would be more than willing to walk them home, since they clearly were in need of a chaperone. I can't tolerate mindless vandalism. Even as a kid, it just BOTHERED me. And, if you don't like the people...believe me, don't waste your time on them in the first place! Just because THEY don't see you as "the cool kid" that means nothing. Believe me, just do your own thing, and don't waste your energy on people like that. It's futile, and frankly, you'll just bring yourself down in the meantime. Live up to YOUR standards, and not theirs  sorry for the pep talk, it's the mom in me  hahaha


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

as for snappy comebacks for the "aren't you a little old to be trick or treating?"...hmm...maybe....
"aren't you a little young to NOT be?" (catch more flies with honey as they say  
or, you could go the other way with something like "aren't you a little nosey for asking?" (insert other fitting adjectives...prudish, uptight, etc instead of nosey


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Now even though I don’t go out ToT here’s a couple of comments I might make if I did and was asked.

If the person is younger than me if I was to old to be ToT, I guess I would say; "I would rather be old and trick or treating than young and dead inside."

If the person is older than me, I might say; "I maybe too old to trick or treat but I’ll always be young than you."

Regardless of who asks I probably would say; "Who died and made you the Pumpkin King.
"
Now I have other comments I would be more likely to make but I don’t want to offend anyone.


----------



## Suspended In Dusk (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe 2006 was the first year I didn't go TOTing, and I was 20 then, so that means I stopped at 19. I was also one of those who were given dirty looks even though they didn't say anything, only begrudgingly handed over the candy lol. I do miss having the experience, the aesthetics of it all, but I did still end up painting my face that year as what I could only describe as a satanic corpse, complete with bloody pentagram carved into my forehead. It was awesome  It was also around that time I began putting all my energy and affinity for the holiday into starting a yard haunt, which has slowly evolved over the last 4-5 years.

I also don't care so much about age limits when it comes to TOTing. Yes, it does bug me a little if they look like they put little effort into their costume just to get the candy, but as someone pointed out, they might not have been given the option to buy or find a costume as they're thought to be "too old" by parents, etc. Never can be sure.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

@Ironmaiden, those are some great memories you have of Halloween. As a native Californian, I get why you wanted that authentic east coast trick-or-treating experience, and I'm glad you fulfilled your wish.

Last year, I went with family friends to this great neighborhood where their kids trick-or-treat every year. The boy was too scared to go to the door of one of the scarier houses, so I went on his behalf. Saying trick-or-treat again felt odd, but great. Giving the boy his king-sized Reeses felt great too. People should do whatever makes them happy, as long as they're not harming anyone. 

To those who ask, "Aren't you a little old?" I'd want to say, "Funny, I was just thinking the same thing."


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't much care how old you are. All I want is that you look like you put some kinda thought into some kinda costume.

Hell, I don't even care if it's store bought. Just. Wear. A. Costume.

If you do that at my door and you're not a jerk, whatever age, you'll get a fistful of candy.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

For those people who look down on older ToTers, I say (GET BENT!). Since you obviously don't get Halloween. Tricks for you then!


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

You're never too old! I haven't ToTed in two years because of the negative attitudes my friends and I encountered while we went ToTing. Last year I didn't even dress up.  Well, this year I'm going out, naysayers be damned!


----------



## huchon (Oct 15, 2010)

I personally stopped trick or treating at 15. Not because I felt I was too old but because I wanted to focus more on my Halloween setup.

As for other people trick or treating there is no age cutoff at my haunt, mainly because I have so much fun scarring the older trick or treaters


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

If you ask me, you're never too old to have fun!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had two adults come trick-or-treating one year and I was happy. I also always offer candy to everyone. If you want to dress up and come around trick-or-treating in crappy weather then you deserve candy. And I always over buy anyway.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Saying it and doing it are too different things. I want to see someone record a part of their trick or treating experience.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Never. Never too old, even if it takes you 15 minutes to get to the door with your walker. I TOT'd last year when I was 17, and I will again this year. At 5 ft tall though, I'm pretty sure I get mistaken for younger and don't get any "Aren't you too old for this?". Last year I did get a lot of "How are you going to get all that blood off?" instead.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Ok, I'm gonna be the poo-head in the thread and say - "If no one ever stops TOTing, who's gonna be home to give out the candy?"
> 
> I stopped when I was around 12. I don't really have a huge problem with older people trick-or-treating. But I think by the time your 16, you oughta be giving something back. Doesn't matter if it's showing up at the door with a great costume, or a great routine, or a great story...or maybe your taking the little brother around TOTing, or staying home and handing out candy, it's all good. If you stop at our house to check out our yard and say nice things, we WILL force candy into your hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm 48 and go with my kids when they T OR T, I wear my GODZILLA mask air brushed in Carolina Panther colors ! lol
When they get to the door I see what they are getting and if I like it, I stick my claw out for some too ! lol jk


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

> As far as how I deal out the goods, I take it case by case. I want to see EFFORT! I have seen the bum teenagers without costumes and a pillow case who show up to the door and don't even say "Trick or Treat". I don't turn them away, but I make them say it and then say thank you, and I only give them one piece of candy.


I agree. If teens or young adults ( or any age 4 that matter) want to TOT, at least put a little effort into your costume. If you can't afford one, wear a garbage bag and go as Lady Gaga as i said earlier lol. Just show that your not in it soley for the yummies.


----------

